# Best way to fix leaking abs joint.



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Cut the pipe above the clean out and get a reamer. I don't know if they can be rented.


----------



## Caper79 (Jul 25, 2016)

Nice, haven't seen one before. That'll be perfect, I'll look for one. Thanks a lot.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

To have that much debris that joint must have never been glued. I would cut the pipe above the 45 and see if I could just pull the pipe out of the clean out hub. You may have to chisel or sand away the external glue that was applied.

If you can't just pull the pipe out of the hub, cut the pipe just above the clean out hub. Then make a couple of vertical cuts of the pipe inside the hub. With a torch begin heating the pipe inside the hub. Heat slowly. Heat and soften the entire pipe. Work a flat bladed screwdriver between the pipe and the hub and separate the two. Shouldn't be that difficult because there can't be much if any glue in the joint.


----------



## Caper79 (Jul 25, 2016)

It's where the pipe goes into the clean out. Leaking at the joint.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

PS
You can use a heat gun (not a hair dryer) instead of a torch to heat the pipe.


----------



## Caper79 (Jul 25, 2016)

My first thought was they didn't glue it, but you can see were the joint was glued, they probably just did a poor job, which seems to be the case with everything I've come across here so far.

I'll try the heat gun first, maybe the joint is bad enough it will come out with ease.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Another way.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You want to heat the inside pipe as much as possible and the clean out as little as possible. The techniques does work. I have done it. You will probably need to clean up the inside fitting with sandpaper after it comes apart.
The trick with the glue is good. I have not tried that. I used a torch, screwdriver and pliers like the video.


----------



## Caper79 (Jul 25, 2016)

I searched around the internet yesterday and couldn't find much. That's a neat trick to getting it out. I'll be saving that to my YouTube account.


----------



## Caper79 (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes, I get the idea of heating the inside pipe and keeping the outside one cool. I'm a millwright, use to working with metals instead of plastic.

Thanks for all the advise, greatly appreciate it.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't know if you've started with the fire tricks yet, but for $15 bucks you can buy a Ram Bit and be done in 15 minutes or less.... no fire, no fumes.
BTW- ABS will ignite and stay burning- putting off a bad black smoke. It is different than PVC.
https://www.amazon.com/PlumBest-J44...t_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=VCC411V3W2JNQE0998FW


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

> BTW- ABS will ignite and stay burning- putting off a bad black smoke. It is different than PVC.


Thanks, didn't know that. Also didn't know ram bit was that cheap.


----------



## Caper79 (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks, for the ram bit link. At that price I Think I'll pick up a couple different sizes.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Caper79 said:


> Thanks, for the ram bit link. At that price I Think I'll pick up a couple different sizes.


They're not the best quality when compared to the 1st link, but they'll do fine for several joints


----------



## Caper79 (Jul 25, 2016)

The first one I had a hard time finding here(Canada) in a 2". The second will do for now, I'll only need it for one fitting.


----------

